# Buy or rent a ladder?



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

buy a man lift.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

16' lid means nothing without knowing what you're going to be doing up there.

Change the lamps in an exit light? Rent the ladder.

Pipe an entire retail store? Rent a lift.

Somewhere in-between is buying the ladder.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

That would be nice but it's not a option right now.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Rent the ladder.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

It's just a residential shop that I'll be putting some keyless in. Nothing to extreme. 6-10 lights. T&M, haven't seen the job yet.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If you're just throwing some NM on top of the joists, rent the ladder.

Piping it I would rent a lift.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I hate to buy a ladder I won't use again for a year. Is a twelve a standard size for you guys to carry. I don't recall using one very often in the past. Use a 10' a lot but seems rare that I used a 12'.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I own a 12'. Rarely use it. I either use the 10' that's on the truck, or it's too high for the 12 anyway so it's either nice electrically-safe steel scaffold or the deadly aluminum Little Giant Skyscraper.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

If I thought it would get used much I'd buy it.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

We bought one, used, 12' Featherlite fiberglass $120 Canadian.. Some painting company used it for 6 weeks and traded it in. We use it once every few weeks, kinda heavy though.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I bought a 12' step ladder a few years ago. I use it a lot more than I thought I would. It is a traditional fiberglass step ladder. I don't know if I'd like a tripod. I've seen them but never worked off of one.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you scraping by or are you feeling comfortable?

It'll probably pay for itself in a couple years.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just think the money you spend on renting could go to buying the ladder and after using it a few times it would pay for itself.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I might just buy one, I'm sure I'll need it again. About $277 for a tripod. I really don't like four legged ladders much, they tend to walk.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

If the job is T&M, buy the ladder and have your customer pay for it. You don't have to carry it everyday. It doesn't cost you too much to store when not in use.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We have two 12 foot ladders. We bought them for some upfits we had to do. It's not often we need them but situations do arrise. Do you plan to stay in business? If so and if you have the cash then I would buy the ladder. Keep it in the shop and when you need it you got it.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

wildleg said:


> buy a man lift.


"man lift" just doesnt quite sound right.

~Matt


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> "man lift" just doesnt quite sound right.
> 
> ~Matt


I was kind of wondering what that meant in San Franciscan.

What do you guys call it?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I was kind of wondering what that meant in San Franciscan.
> 
> What do you guys call it?


dunno, I live an hour away from SF [3hrs in traffic]

~Matt


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Get a Wave.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> That would be nice but it's not a option right now.


 

then why ask the question to start with?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> I've got a job scheduled for this weekend and there is a 16' foot lid in the place. I don't have a 12' ladder. Should I rent or buy one? Renting is $24\day. Buying is $277 for a tripod. I'm undecided on how often I'll be using a 12' ladder along with do I want to carry it, a 10', a 8' and a 6' along with an extension ladder around with me. How often do you guys use a 12' ladder? I can't say I've used one very often.


JMHO,
If it looks like a one time deal, rent it. If you end up doing these types of jobs and you have a place to store it. Buy one. $300 is not that huge of a business decision. You could make it back in a day and not really feel it. Or, you could sell it quick for $100.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Get a Wave.


That is really cool. lifts 17'. I would like to have it parked in my truck and only take jobs where I could use it.

http://www.crown.com/usa/products/usa_electric_forklift/work_assist/WAV_50_Series/index.html




.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

jrannis said:


> That is really cool. lifts 17'. I would like to have it parked in my truck and only take jobs where I could use it.
> 
> http://www.crown.com/usa/products/usa_electric_forklift/work_assist/WAV_50_Series/index.html
> 
> ...


 Looks great, but I can't imagine working 17 feet up on it. No outriggers?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

$300 for a ladder usually isn't a big deal but I don't have storage for it right now and money is super tight. It will ride on my van and I have other ladders I need to get that I know I'll use all the time. I can barely remember the last time I stood on a 12' so wanted to guage how much others were using their's.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> $300 for a ladder usually isn't a big deal but I don't have storage for it right now and money is super tight. It will ride on my van and I have other ladders I need to get that I know I'll use all the time. I can barely remember the last time I stood on a 12' so wanted to guage how much others were using their's.


 


About 4-6 times per year for 12' step
4-8 times for year I use my 14' a frame with 8' extension in the middle.
I own 3 bucks of scaffold I break out 5-8 times per year.
28' extension 6-12 times per year
24' extension 12-24 times per year
8' step 15-25 times per year
6' step 50-200 times per year
4' step 50-200 times per year


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> $300 for a ladder usually isn't a big deal but I don't have storage for it right now and money is super tight. It will ride on my van and I have other ladders I need to get that I know I'll use all the time. I can barely remember the last time I stood on a 12' so wanted to guage how much others were using their's.


 


Haven't used it in a year. I am going today to find an aluminum ladder like 480's. I got 2 calls today,one to chang a fan, one to change a foyer light. Both 20ft up. I hate moving the 16ft a frame wood one we have. I may only use this new ladder 1 time a year but I will have it if I need it. Since you can't store it just rent it. No big deal.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I would buy the ladder unless your planning to retire in the next (3) years


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I say go nuts.....buy it....


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Buy it.

You'll kick yourself later on for not buying one, when you need it again.


Tip:

Look at going to auctions. You can pick up a decent 12' A-frame from someone who is going out of business for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I say go nuts.....buy it....


 Hell go crazy and buy 2.:laughing:


----------



## Darren (Jul 15, 2010)

i think you can rent one first, and if you find it really usually used after some time, then, buy one...


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Make friends with another contractor that has a 12' ladder. :thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm strapped for room also but we'll see, I'll need it pretty soon. We changed up the wiring method to surface mount EMT so I have a little breathing room on the ladder.


----------



## jkwallz (Jul 24, 2010)

Shop around and buy one you'll need it again,if you have my luck youll need one next month


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

jkwallz said:


> Shop around and buy one you'll need it again,if you have my luck youll need one next month


Isn't that true. I'm thinking about renting it for a day just so I don't have to pack it around. Now when I get a garage..


----------



## JLA (Jul 25, 2010)

jrannis said:


> That is really cool. lifts 17'. I would like to have it parked in my truck and only take jobs where I could use it.
> 
> http://www.crown.com/usa/products/usa_electric_forklift/work_assist/WAV_50_Series/index.html
> 
> ...


Hi. I could only find a model that goes up to 118", that's less than 10'. The other model has an even lower deck height. Was the "17" foot in your post a typo, or do you know of a model that goes that high?

10' isn't worth it but 17' is, in my opinion.


----------

